# offshore 4/13



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

Went offshore fishing out of Hatteras on Friday and ended up catching 2 Tuna, 3 Dolphin, and 4 Wahoo. Was hoping for a little more action, but a good day on the water...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I would have been satisfied with just the 4 Wahoo. Better on the grill than tuna. What kind of tune did you catch? - Yellow tails.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, I can't really complain. I've been out before and not caught anything. Yes, the Tuna were Yellowfin. They were almost football size. Just big enough to keep.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

was that for the boat? or for you? 

if that was just you then i would hardly call it a slow day. 

nice show
jerry


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

That was for the boat. I ended up with 1 dolphin and 1 Wahoo. Not too bad, but would have like a Tuna in the mix.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Either way*

That's good eatin!!!! :beer:  :beer:


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

mlbowman1 said:


> That was for the boat. I ended up with 1 dolphin and 1 Wahoo. Not too bad, but would have like a Tuna in the mix.


yeah that is a little slow, 

still better than mowing grass, right?

cheers
jerry


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

mlbowman1 said:


> That was for the boat. I ended up with 1 dolphin and 1 Wahoo. Not too bad, but would have like a Tuna in the mix.


.... and miss all the fun at work


----------

